# New US citizen!



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

No real point to this thread...other than to say I officially became a US citizen yesterday.....
Yaaaaayyyy.... No more dealing with USCIS !!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations! (Well, other than the lifetime tax filing obligation - but you knew about that.)
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Super!!!!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Many congratulations.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, y'all...applying for my little blue book (passport) this week.
Bev....Yes I realized as a green card holder.....once they've got you, they've got you for life!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


mamasue said:


> No real point to this thread...other than to say I officially became a US citizen yesterday.....
> Yaaaaayyyy.... No more dealing with USCIS !!!!


Uncle Sam says: Till death do us part!

Congratulations 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ooh even using "y'all"! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

WelcometoUSA.gov | Welcome


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis, thanks for the link.....but I'm not a new immigrant....I've actually lived in the USA for over 6 years....
And I'm very happy not to have to deal with USCIS again!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

read it ..its the only free thing they offer... lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> read it ..its the only free thing they offer... lol



Lol......you're so right!!!!


----------

